# Studded Boy's Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the "Studded Boy's Harness" that matches the "Studded Hoochie Poochie Dress". Let me know what you think.... 

Traci


----------



## Charlotte2772 (Jun 1, 2005)

It's so cute!! I really like the little studs and the red lining!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I think it's adorable. You could also add a small bandana made out of the red material that they could wear on top of harness.  Also, you could add a cowboy applique or patch on the back if you wanted more stuff without it being too frilly and girlie. It's too cute!!

**Sorry...don't mean to stick my nose in. :shock: I think it's adorable like it is.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Traci, It is gorgeous.. I love it... I want to make gadget more of those harness but I have to make his pattern bigger(not sure how to do that) I like the snaps... Are they more secure then the velcro? I think I want ot make...... 

Thank you... you just gave me an idea about my bandanas...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't mind people "sticking their nose in" - that's what helps me make things better - so I appreciate it!! I think a cowboy patch would be soo cute! I will have to try that!! 

Dori, on the boys I like to use the snaps - more secure - i think, but looks more "boyish" lol 

Thanks, by the way!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i say it every time but youa re just full of talent!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's gorgeous !! are you putting things on ebay already ?? you should really do that !

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!! :wave: 

I am uploading them to my new website. It should be ready real soon!


----------

